# 69 lemans grill mounting ??



## Mike330 (Sep 2, 2011)

i have a 69 lemans and wondered how to put that grill in its correct place.

headlights and chrome bumper are already mounted because i had to paint the grill. i unmounted the chrome bumper so far and now im looking for some advice.

i figured that it could be little complicated to fasten the bolts of the bumper when the grill is mounted... am i wrong, or is it easier than it looks? :confused


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

The bumper MUST be off the car to mount the grills. And the valence must be off the car to mount and unmount the bumper. No two ways about it. The hard part is getting the valence back on after the bumper is mounted.


----------

